# Sick of the blue intake tubes on XP Canister filters?



## neilanh (Feb 19, 2007)

A while back on AA, around early to mid-february, there was a discussion going on about canister filters and how the blue intake on the XPs was rather disappointing. I sent several emails, and finally started receiving replies. Most of which stated they couldn't do anything to help, but today I received an email from Dave Schaeffer, who's with Aquarium Pharmacuticals, the makers of the XP filters. In his email, which I'll include below, he urged me to get the word out, in hopes that enough complaints will stir up a process.

So, I thought I'd pass it along. Here is the email I received from him. I emailed him directly, and he included his email in the reply, so that may be a good place to start.

----------------------------------------------------------------- 
Thanks for contacting us with your question.

While I can make a note of your issue with the Filstar, at this time there are no all-black components available. We do pay attention to customer feedback, so I urge you tell anyone else with the same issue to contact us.

Thanks and best regards,

[email protected] 
Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Inc. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------

For completeness, here is the email I sent to him

----------------------------------------------------------------- 
I recently purchased one of your XP3 canister filters to run on my 46 gallon tank, and I am very impressed with it and very happy about my purchase.

However, I don't like the fact that the intake tube is that light blue color. Do you make any replacement parts for the intake extension sections that are black in color?

I am a member of a rather large online message forum community, and this seems to be a very common theme with the many owners of your canisters.

Thank you! 
Neilan 
-----------------------------------------------------------------

So, send him an email! Let's see if we can get something started here. Spread the word on any other forums you're on as well!


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

Done, with relish and gusto. I have some other issues with at xP3 that are hopefully going to be addressed.
Vic


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes! I don't even have mine yet and I'm already tired of the blue tubes on it.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Ditto for the Eheim green tubes with mint green strainers. Does eheim think the green blends in with the plants? I don't get it.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I just the magnum 350 intake tube/strainer on my xp3's


----------



## jon_the_newb (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know if Rena/API will switch to making the intake tubes to black anytime soon. I suppose they might sell an add on kit for it. Having the intake tubes a different color helps people keep the in and outs correct. Atleast, I think thats why they do it. Color coded assembly is easier for some people.

Jon


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i'm thinking their colour choices (eheim and rena) are more for hiding algae. because if you had black intake/output tubes, you would notice the algae PDQ.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*My plants are so thick*

I can't even see the darn thing any way. It is the best filter I have ever had.


----------



## neilanh (Feb 19, 2007)

But the Rena output tubes, the spraybar and the PH, are black.

I understand the colorcoding thing, but still I think the option should be available, since noone likes the blue.


----------



## jon_the_newb (Dec 30, 2006)

I like the blue.

Jon


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

we also have to remember that there are more people who need the extra bit of help putting together their equipment. for me, and for most people here, reading instructions is a no brainer. some even don't even need to read instructions, but there are those that need puppets to help explain things.


----------

